# Steroids and infertility



## Eford3 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would really like to have kids some day and would like to know if taking steroids can/ will cause infertility? If so why is this and how can it be avoided?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

x2


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

I did them for nine years and had a kid 2 years ago and I never pct once lol. If your boys are swimmers they will.


----------



## independent (Sep 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I did them for nine years and had a kid 2 years ago and I never pct once lol. If your boys are swimmers they will.



This^^^

I ran about 8 cycles with no pct and had 2 kids.


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 18, 2011)

and look at arnold and a ton of other bodybuilders who ran tons of steroids without pct and had kids.  the odds must be very, very low


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

why is everyone running without pct's? did i miss something?


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> I would really like to have kids some day and would like to know if taking steroids can/ will cause infertility? If so why is this and how can it be avoided?



Taking exogenous test will cause testicular atrophy which will cause you to have a low sperm count (or a zero sperm count) while on cycle.  

You can take HCG http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/141546-human-chorionic-gonadotropin-hcg.html

HCG will help restore testicle size and function while on cycle.  

After you PCT your balls should start working again and producing.

Even as your sperm count is low while on cycle some guys have had kids while on cycle.   

But it will not cause permanent infertility if that is your question.  BUT there is alway's a risk that your testicles won't work again coming off but I would say that is a rare thing.   Many pro BBer's who use very heavy cycles have had kids (Ronnie Coleman).


----------



## jimm (Sep 18, 2011)

ahh man im always wondering whats the link between test levels and "your boys swimmin" can u have kids whilse on cycle.... guess theres only one way to find out lol ....


----------



## FUZO (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes they can cause you t be sterile but if you do the right protocol with everything that can help yoyu sat fertile. Bust a nut now and get your wige with children. The longer your on the harder it will be. I did 7 years of invetro while on aas


----------



## jimm (Sep 18, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Taking exogenous test will cause testicular atrophy which will cause you to have a low sperm count (or a zero sperm count) while on cycle.
> 
> You can take HCG http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/141546-human-chorionic-gonadotropin-hcg.html
> 
> ...


 

shit u posted this as i was writing my last comment lol...wierd..

Oh and btw ron is all natural mate just creatine..

goodday sir!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

AFAIK even being on for a veryyy long time won't drop your sperm count to zero. It may be seriously reduced but the chances of getting a girl pregnant are still there, it will just be much harder. I believe using HCG for a while will still bring your sperm count back up, and if you use HCG the entire time you should be fairly fertile. Worst comes to worst they can still extract what small amount of sperm you have and do artificial insemination, or you can get em frozen now and have em when you need them. 

If the pros can still have kids after many years of continuous HEAVY cycling, you should be able to too, it might just be more difficult


----------



## jimm (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> AFAIK even being on for a veryyy long time won't drop your sperm count to zero. It may be seriously reduced but the chances of getting a girl pregnant are still there, it will just be much harder. I believe using HCG for a while will still bring your sperm count back up, and if you use HCG the entire time you should be fairly fertile. Worst comes to worst they can still extract what small amount of sperm you have and do artificial insemination, or you can get em frozen now and have em when you need them.
> 
> If the pros can still have kids after many years of continuous HEAVY cycling, you should be able to too, it might just be more difficult


 

amen.

hey man how u injur urself if u dunt mind me askin?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 18, 2011)

What about  WHILE ON CYCLE? does your sperm count drop while youre supplementing with testosterone?  I figured it would since the testes atrophy and arnt doing much
and if AAS do drop sperm count, does using HCG counter act this?


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 18, 2011)

Run hcg and pct while keeping cycles shorter will help to keep sperm count from dropping too low.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

jimm said:


> amen.
> 
> hey man how u injur urself if u dunt mind me askin?


 

not sure exactly, I had some off and on shoulder pain when I was lifting in highschool. I was out for a while and it pretty much went away but still felt unstable and clicked etc. Got back to it this year and the pain came back but I ignored it and kept going, so it kept getting worse. My dad had something similar he said but never got it checked out, he just stopped lifting so it may be partially genetic. 

Cliffed version: I'm an idiot and kept lifting instead of going to the doctor


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> not sure exactly, I had some off and on shoulder pain when I was lifting in highschool. I was out for a while and it pretty much went away but still felt unstable and clicked etc. Got back to it this year and the pain came back but I ignored it and kept going, so it kept getting worse. My dad had something similar he said but never got it checked out, he just stopped lifting so it may be partially genetic.
> 
> Cliffed version: I'm an idiot and kept lifting instead of going to the doctor


 i torn my rotator cuff in highschool, never got it looked at and it healed rong. now if i hit a shoulder workout the rong way OMFG  that shit hurts but hey it forces the to keep proper from and stay away from sloppy should workouts lol


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> not sure exactly, I had some off and on shoulder pain when I was lifting in highschool. I was out for a while and it pretty much went away but still felt unstable and clicked etc. Got back to it this year and the pain came back but I ignored it and kept going, so it kept getting worse. My dad had something similar he said but never got it checked out, he just stopped lifting so it may be partially genetic.
> 
> Cliffed version: I'm an idiot and kept lifting instead of going to the doctor


 

Dont beat yourself up bro, we all do that shit thinking it is just gonna go away...unfortunately it never really does.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2011)

yep pretty much, no insurance so I told myself I just need to clean up my form and lower the weight and it'll heal. Unfortunately nothing worked and it kept getting worse, considering I took so much time off before and it didn't heal I'm thinking labrum tear or a serious case of impingement. Either way I'll know for sure next week when I get the MRI, god knows they made me wait long enough lol


----------



## dsl (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I'm a day late and a dollar short but this might help some of you who were curious.

Anyway FSH and LH is what you should be worried about for making sperm. FSH stimulates the sertoli cells in the testes and the sertoli cells basically make the sperm. LH is needed to boost testosterone production to a high enough concentration to initiate and maintain spermatogenesis.

GnRH, released by the hypothalamus, acts on the pituitary to stimulate secretion of FSH and LH. FSH and LH then act on the testes. Testosterone is stimulated by LH. Testosterone then acts on the hypothalamus to slow production of GnRH in a negative-feedback loop.

So we got:

GnRh at the Hypothalamus -->stimulates LH and FSH at Pituitary (LH stimulates testosterone production, FSH stimulates sperm production)--> both stimulate testes --> Testosterone shuts down GnRH


I know that HCG mimics LH so that the testes can back to work pumping out testosterone. But I don't believe that HCG acts on FSH levels-at least not directly. However, I imagine that the initial decrease in testosterone levels at the beginning of PCT would cause GnRH to spike and also cause FSH to be released. But I may be wrong about that last part. However, the things to look for on bloodwork are LH and FSH. If those two get within normal ranges then your boys should be making sperm again.


----------



## dsl (Sep 19, 2011)

I also found this page. It seemed to have some good info.


----------



## Hench (Sep 19, 2011)

^Good post.


----------

